# What Can I Use This For?



## Jabba97 (Jan 23, 2013)

I used to keep regular fancy mice, but my old cage has just been lying around for a few years gathering dust. Its not worth much, so no point selling it, but I thought I might be able to use it for something? Its dimensions are 25Hx48Wx34Dcm and the mesh has holes which are 0.5Hx9Wcm. Any suggestions as to what i could put in here? Preferably something exotic and please don't say hamster!:lol2: 
I was thinking field mice or APD? but I don't thing that it is high enough..








Cheers!: victory:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

What about african Pygmy hedgehogs :flrt:


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Definitely not big enough for a hamster anyway  
I wouldn't say it's suitable for APD. When you say field mice, what species are you referring to? Harvest mice need height so I wouldn't put them in a cage like this. Some might say it would be okay for a pair of steppe lemmings but I don't really agree with the recommended cage sizes most website give. Space-wise I think it would work for African pygmy mice, but they're absolutely tiny so I'd be wary keeping them in anything barred. 

Personally I can't think of anything I would feel comfortable keeping in a cage that size, it would work better added onto something bigger 



HowseR21 said:


> What about african Pygmy hedgehogs :flrt:


An APH would need a space about 3 times the depth of that.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

HowseR21 said:


> What about african Pygmy hedgehogs :flrt:


Coming from a clueless bugger when it comes to APH  I'd love one in the future though


----------



## Jabba97 (Jan 23, 2013)

genevie said:


> Definitely not big enough for a hamster anyway
> I wouldn't say it's suitable for APD. When you say field mice, what species are you referring to? Harvest mice need height so I wouldn't put them in a cage like this. Some might say it would be okay for a pair of steppe lemmings but I don't really agree with the recommended cage sizes most website give. Space-wise I think it would work for African pygmy mice, but they're absolutely tiny so I'd be wary keeping them in anything barred.
> 
> Personally I can't think of anything I would feel comfortable keeping in a cage that size, it would work better added onto something bigger
> ...


I've comfortably fit (at seperate times) a Syrian hampster, 4 fancy mice and a Russian hampster. It is quite big:L definitely not big enough for ADH. I have looked at African Pygmy mice and they seem to be almost identical to a regular fancy mouse? I was looking for something abit more unique thanks for the comments so far though!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Problem is some of the small mice like Africal Pygmy Mice and maybe even field mice/harvest mice could squeeze through those bars.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

HowseR21 said:


> What about african Pygmy hedgehogs :flrt:


You can't keep them in barred cages, they can attempt to climb and break a leg... I also wouldn't keep them in anything smaller than a 3x2 (although bigger is much better)

: victory:


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

Steppe lemmings or how about dupraisi. Never kept them myself, just thinking of size and being exotic.

I'd put a board or something on that grilled level though, to make it solid.


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Jabba97 said:


> I've comfortably fit (at seperate times) a Syrian hampster, 4 fancy mice and a Russian hampster. It is quite big:L


That space wouldn't be a "comfortable" fit for any hamster, or that amount of mice in my opinion. I keep all my hamsters in 80x50cm cages and even then I feel that I'd prefer something larger. Studies have shown that for Syrians 1m x 1m is the optimum amount of space, so 48 x 34 cm doesn't really cut it. Not trying to attack you or anything, but it's really not as big as you think.


----------



## monstervivs (Feb 16, 2013)

Nothing, no living thing should be kept in that thing for one minute!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

ChazzieJo said:


> You can't keep them in barred cages, they can attempt to climb and break a leg...
> : victory:


That's not true for a start. I kept them very successfully in barred cages for years, as does my friend. I would suggest, however, that the bars on this cage are too close together, and injury may happen in this case.:2thumb:


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> That's not true for a start. I kept them very successfully in barred cages for years, as does my friend. I would suggest, however, that the bars on this cage are too close together, and injury may happen in this case.:2thumb:


Barred cages aren't recommended by any serious breeders/ hedgehog owners. They can be a hazard and it's always recommended you at least attempt to cover them with plastic to avoid injury to the hedgehog. It's also far more difficult to keep steady temperatures as hedgehogs are very sensitive to changes in temperature. It's great that you never had any issues with them, but I know a lot of recommended breeders that have kept them for several years and they've witnessed many injuries caused when hedgehogs get their legs caught, etc from owners none the wiser. Not worth the risk at all in my opinion.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Maybe lemmings? I've not kept them so you need to research their needs. As it's quite a small space you could consider connecting an aquarium to it to make it larger. Or sell it on and get a bigger cage for a pet you already really want.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

ChazzieJo said:


> Barred cages aren't recommended by any serious breeders/ hedgehog owners. They can be a hazard and it's always recommended you at least attempt to cover them with plastic to avoid injury to the hedgehog. It's also far more difficult to keep steady temperatures as hedgehogs are very sensitive to changes in temperature. It's great that you never had any issues with them, but I know a lot of recommended breeders that have kept them for several years and they've witnessed many injuries caused when hedgehogs get their legs caught, etc from owners none the wiser. Not worth the risk at all in my opinion.


I'm really can't be arsed with getting into another hedgehog debate, but don't suggest that I'm not a "serious" keeper of anything! Both myself and various friends have been absolutely fine with cages, and have had years of experience in keeping and breeding. _Hedgehogs are not china dolls._ The fact is that they_ don't _require extra heating if they are kept at normal room temperature. If the bars are far enough apart, their legs _won't_ get caught. AND, while we're at it, they _DON'T_ need fluffy fleecy blankets to trot around on, as no doubt your so-called "SERIOUS" keepers deem to be necessary! :2wallbang:


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> I'm really can't be arsed with getting into another hedgehog debate, but don't suggest that I'm not a "serious" keeper of anything! Both myself and various friends have been absolutely fine with cages, and have had years of experience in keeping and breeding. _Hedgehogs are not china dolls._ The fact is that they_ don't _require extra heating if they are kept at normal room temperature. If the bars are far enough apart, their legs _won't_ get caught. AND, while we're at it, they _DON'T_ need fluffy fleecy blankets to trot around on, as no doubt your so-called "SERIOUS" keepers deem to be necessary! :2wallbang:


Calm down, now you're just jumping to conclusions. Never did I mention using fleece liners, I have used finacard for all my Hogs and I swear by it as it allows them to forage. The few people I know who have attempted to use cages said it resulted in their hogs attempting to hibernate because the heat escapes, I know many others who have caught their hedgehogs trying to climb, fair play if it works for you, but I choose not to risk it. My hedgehog will try to climb anything if given the opportunity and after a personal bad incident regarding cages and small animals, I know one wouldn't be suitable for her. No they're not _china dolls, _did I say that? Again, talking rubbish. But like every exotic animal they have their requirements and a good steady temperature is one of them. Here in Britain our temperatures are so up and down, so yes, a heating device is always advised.




:whistling2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

A heating device is advised if you live in a cave. 
Most however, live in a centrally heated house, so no heating device is necessary provided the area they live in is draught free.....but I thought that was common sense.


----------

